# Echinodorus amazonicus (with picture)



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

I just bought a (23inch tall) adult sword plant from a local pet store. I am wondering if I should pot it. I currently have it burred under about 4 inches of substrate. It`s mixed substrate with fine (pea and smaller), and large gravel (.5-1inch). I use carbon fertilizer and I am thinking of adding iron too.

Any suggestions on keeping this plant healthy?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

i would recommend supplementing with potassium or root tabs


----------

